# Prayers for JQs nurse



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

She in clear lake reginal with pneumonia and a blood clot on her lung. I'm toast. I don't know how much more I can take. I don't want to be living in a lonely world again. :headknock


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Going up


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

What? Prayers sent.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers brother. Hope she is well soon.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Prayers sent Randal.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Stay Strong
My Prayers


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers up buddy.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

She coughing up blood. They made me leave. I'm toast. Sad songs in the works. :headknock


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Prayers sent!

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent up !


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Prayers for her, JQ, family, Doc's, nurses and all involved. God Bless.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Alright man. No where's my cheese shipment or krap fun stuff like that here. Be strong and go be with your woman bud. You'll be rippin a happy tune and song quick enough when she's for the better. In the mean time prayers are already headed up. Be cool.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Plate full of Prayers and full plates.. Docs will fix whats broke... God Bless.... Take Care Johnny. Take care of that nurse


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm crying sooo hard watching her go thru this. You guys know I was pasadenas most eligible bachelor for years. I don't want to do that again. This is sucking at its worst. How do they fix a blood clot in your lungs. I'm at a loss.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JQ, I don't normally post on these prayer threads, as I generally just believe my prayers are between God and I; I'll make an exception here; you need 'em too, because you're going to have to take care of her for a bit after the docs patch her up...hang in there, she needs you. Prayers up for both of you.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

JQ, we have never met, but of all the people I've come across in 2cool, no one deserves a positive break more than you and your new bride. Pneumonia is easily fixed, the clot is the concern. Hope all works out well. Hang in there man, I send my prayers for a positive outcome and quick recovery.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Prayers sent JQ.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Heavy prayers up, Amigo..Remember my Bride fought that pneumonia a couple of years back. That can be fixed easy.. The clot can be broken up too.. Hang tough...


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Prayers sent JQ...For both of you.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

prayers sent JQ


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Prayers sent.

My mother and sister are both nurses there and tell me they have some 
pretty good docs there.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It's always traumatic seeing blood come from someplace it shouldn't. But a lot of those things are correctable. Lots of prayers for her, and for you. Hang in there.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up. I hope she gets better soon. Mine scared me about a month ago and now she's as mean as ever. Be with her when you can man.


----------



## Belinda (Jun 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent. Stay strong. God Bless.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers for each of you...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

prayers sent


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way for a great outcome


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

She is being prayed for to an almighty God we serve brother trust in Him walk by faith.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Randall, prayer sent up for your Bride and for you. Hang tough Brother.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Prayers lifted up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok. Im toast. She started coughing up blood and they said something about recent travel. I flew her to kentucky for her grandmothers funeral last week but its not like she went to africa. Geez. :headknock


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear Bro...Prayers for all involved


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Prayers for your wife.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thoughts and Prayers on the way.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Done


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent your way for the Nurse and you to make it though this.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I hope things turn around for her and you, JQ. Hang in there buddy. She needs you and you are the only one on the outside right now.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Prayers for both of you JQ. Keep the faith.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Sent up....she's in good hands


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

done


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Praying for a successful outcome.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Prayers up buddy


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Praying for a speedy recovery Randall.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Prayers up!
Be strong for her JQ.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Prayers sent


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Prayers going up, Randall!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

praying JQ!


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Get on your knees and pray to the big man up stairs and he will take care of her!
Praying for her health!!
"The shortest distance between a problem and a solution is the distance between your knees and the floor"


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok. Im toast. She started coughing up blood and they said something about recent travel. I flew her to kentucky for her grandmothers funeral last week but its not like she went to africa. Geez. :headknock


 Maybe they're concerned about the possibility of a lung cyst bursting with the pressure drop on a plane. Hope everything's going well, hang in there.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

prayers


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers up for a quick recovery and speedy rehab! Hang tough JQ- lots of folks pulling for you two!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers for quick recovery


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Prayers up JQ


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Any news...Have they performed a bronchoscopy to find out what is bleeding?


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Prayers for you Randall.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

one more prayer


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Prayers going up, God Bless


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Ok. Im toast. She started coughing up blood and they said something about recent travel. I flew her to kentucky for her grandmothers funeral last week but its not like she went to africa. Geez. :headknock


Clots are more likely to occur when there are periods of inactivity - like a long flight on a plane. The lack of circulation in the legs can be a factor.

Hang in there JQ.

SG2


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Prayers up


DB


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks for the prayers friends... they are going to do some sort of procedure today. the surgeon is supposed to come talk to us about it this morning.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up again man. Start writing a happy-blues tune for this positive outcome.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

prayers sent


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Prayers up. Get well soon.


----------



## odogg (May 2, 2007)

Prayer sent...


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Still praying for your wife JQ. Nothing is impossible for God.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayers sent again for JQ and JQ wife ..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Hust so you guys know. Im operating on a dead AAA battery right now.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Prayers up for yall JQ!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm in hell. I look in her eyes and she ain't there. I have been relieved from duty at work. I don't know what that means. I was told to be with her. I really don't give a ****. I have a beer can tower right now that rivals the ipel tower. My mental status says I should be in a mental institution. I'm operating on faith alone. I need sleeping pills so I might be able to function tomorrow. Sleepless nights.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Prayers up for both of you.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers on the wayâ€¦â€¦â€¦..you need friends or family with you now.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm in hell. I look in her eyes and she ain't there. I have been relieved from duty at work. I don't know what that means. I was told to be with her. I really don't give a ****. I have a beer can tower right now that rivals the ipel tower. My mental status says I should be in a mental institution. I'm operating on faith alone. I need sleeping pills so I might be able to function tomorrow. Sleepless nights.


dude you and I have been on the opposite sides of a lot of different discussions and issues, but just wanted you to know that I'm throwing one up to the man upstairs for you and yours. Life is short brother so things like politics and differences in cultures really don't mean much in the grand scheme........god bless......


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there, Randall.. Know what you are going thru..been there..done that...

You just gotta hang tough...and that beer ain't gonna help...


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang man. I'll send some more, just did.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I'm in hell. I look in her eyes and she ain't there. I have been relieved from duty at work. I don't know what that means. I was told to be with her. I really don't give a ****. I have a beer can tower right now that rivals the ipel tower. My mental status says I should be in a mental institution. I'm operating on faith alone. I need sleeping pills so I might be able to function tomorrow. Sleepless nights.


Prayers for you too, bro. You have anybody else there with you? Family.. friend? This is one of those times you don't need to be alone.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Im preaty much on this by myself. I have to go find her car tomorrow. its parked where the ambulance was called Dickenson I think. I just have someone to drive it home for me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Im preaty much on this by myself. I have to go find her car tomorrow. its parked where the ambulance was called Dickenson I think. I just have someone to drive it home for me.


So how is she doing?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

She would be a whole lot better if she wasn't in the poke and jab motel...this is where they missed. Deloded under the skin


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Randall, I can help you with the car. PM sent.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers continue. Hang in there


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers up for JQ ans JQ Nurse


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Prayers up JQ


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Sending prayers


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Prayers to you both. Hang in there.


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

Praying for both of you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

im having her transferred to bayshore right now then im gone to find her car. day 5 and my attitude is changing..


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> im having her transferred to bayshore right now then im gone to find her car. day 5 and my attitude is changing..


 "my attitude is changing" ? ? ? I hope that this is for the positive and you are feeling more confident about her recovery.

Thoughts and prayers are still going out for both of you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JQ,prayers sent buddy. keep your head up


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

JQ how are things today?


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Im preaty much on this by myself. I have to go find her car tomorrow. its parked where the ambulance was called Dickenson I think. I just have someone to drive it home for me.


If you PM me the make, model, license plate number, general area or whatever information you feel comfortable with I will spend an hour or two this afternoon looking for it.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Prayers sent for JQ and wife , May God bless and heal you soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> JQ how are things today?


Things were not that great today. I failed in my mission to take care of her.. Yesterday on the way to look for her car I was on my way to pick up her best friend Dottie. well I hit a speed trap and Deer Park police woman pulled me over.. I had a 6 year old Precinct 7 speeding ticket I had missed or forgot to pay.. I swear I paid it before but they still said in the car long hair... I told them I had plenty of money to pay it right now and please understand our situation. it was a female cop and I thought she would give me a pass. She did let me use my phone to call in reinforcements tho... I said I would just pay it a precinct 7 jail and be done with it. Nope closed on sundays for that type of contraction.. so just spent 27 hours in the county jail for a 10 mile over ticket that slipped thro the cracks... Im very lucky to have family and friends that covered for me and appreciate it very much... County jail sux. A first and a last.. Dottie is up there now taking over for me.. hwell:


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dang dude, when it rains it pours! Prayers going up that things turn around for the good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang, Randall..yore snake-bit.. Crappy for the PoPo lady to can you over something like that...but whatcha gonna do...

Praying for a change of luck for you ,Amigo...You're due one... Hope Momma
improves..and you all can get back on track....


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Dangit JQ. Prayers continue for you and your wife.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

a song like black feet comes into mind ..hmmmm...nasty place.. solid concrete and cinderblock with no pillows or mattresses.
on a side note I have to give permission to 2 nurses for any penetration they do or injections... the doctor put her on 1 shot every 2 hours instead of four. delauded but my spelling aint right...
the biopsy comes back Wednesday


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Im thinking fetal position till you get the all clear sign from friends or family.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I just did the full body wash with lye soap to even feel better.hwell:


poppadawg said:


> Im thinking fetal position till you get the all clear sign from friends or family.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Prayers continue for your bride buddy. On another note... Did you make any new friends, or will I have to wait for the new blues tune??? 

Keep your head up and let me know if I can do anything for ya.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

more prayers for you and the mrs. Hang in there, things have GOT to get betterâ€¦.soon!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Hang in there, brother.
You got lots of folks pulling for you.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok a small run down of the conditions at the Harris county jail house. 
first of all there are no beds unless you are booked which I wasn't because I was a class 3 misdemeanor. the sleeping surface is a concrete bench..( impossible) ok here is where it gets gross... The only thing they serve for breakfast , lunch, and dinner is a bologna sammich that the meat is green. there is no coffee, water, juice, anything. but there is a water fountain mounted in the toilet lid.. yes a button to push to flush and a button to push for water.. a spigot mounted on the top of the lid... I have been trying to rehydrate since I had none and no food. I forgot to mention the stale cookie that came in the green sandwich bag. Its not a desired living adventure. just my observations from my short but way to long stay, I did meet a large ( CANADIAN ) And he was very helpful on info to get out of that God forsaken place.. I also got to hear a great bit of stories from their culture since most of them fill the place....:ac550:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You mean jail suxs?


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

JQ,

in a situation like this, you can only ask,

" What would Ray Wylie Hubbard do?".

JK, thoughts and prayers of this house are with y'all tonight.


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Hang on. It is tough at the moment, but she needs you. You are up for the challenge. Prayers for her quick recovery.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ok a small run down of the conditions at the Harris county jail house.
> first of all there are no beds unless you are booked which I wasn't because I was a class 3 misdemeanor. the sleeping surface is a concrete bench


Oh, man, I read that and remembered the mountain of beer cans you talked about in an earlier post. I was so glad to look back and find out that the two weren't related. Jackass move by the police woman arresting you at a time like that, but it didn't escalate to anything worse, which is good.

Glad you have a friend keeping vigil for you for a while. You need a break.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Marshman said:


> JQ,
> 
> in a situation like this, you can only ask,
> 
> ...


I find my self asking that exact question more and more lately


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I got the biopsy results back. She has a large infected abscess in her lung. Likely caused from aspiration from when she had the flu a while back. The doctor is saying 30 days of external antibiotics to shrink it so they can do another biopsy. I need to talk to a disability doctor to get her short term insurance to kick in from her company. I'm also looking into home health to take care of her so I can function during the day. She is in Pasadena bayshore hospital rm. 3109a . These results are from a doctor we don't know. Her real dr. Is in charge now that she has been transferred. I need to meet with him and see if he has the same opinion or is going to want to do his own tests. 
They want to put a picc line in her to keep from having to relocate her IV. It lasts 30 days instead of just a couple. It's somewhat invasive but will save her from having so many holes poked in her. I'm kind of beside myself and glad that there has been no cancer results as of yet , but the road is still long for her and she needs me to take care of these details for her. She works for a great company and A-Med will help me get the ball rolling. Its kind of ironic that she is now in need of what she does, Critical care Hospice nurse. Go figure. :headknock

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Well, at least you know what the problem is and its fixable. That has to be a huge mental relief for you and will allow you to concentrate on getting the help needed for both of you. Wishing ya'll the best and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hang in the buddy. Hopefully, things will improve and her situation will get better.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Way better news JQ!!!

Good to see U got better Doc for Her!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps they might be able to drain the abscess in her lung by suction / aspiration with a pediatric bronchoscope. Eliminating the bulk of the pus in that lesion might lessen IV antibiotic / hospital time. Ask her doctor about the risks vs. benefits of draining it via bronchoscopy. Good to hear you have a diagnosis and are on the road to recovery.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

There's light at the end of the tunnel! Just think of the Album you're going to write. When this carp is all behind y'all!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Prayers sent stay strong JQ


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

Glad to hear things are turning for the better. Keep up your spirits! Prayers till the recovery.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I got the biopsy results back. She has a large infected abscess in her lung. Likely caused from aspiration from when she had the flu a while back. The doctor is saying 30 days of external antibiotics to shrink it so they can do another biopsy. I need to talk to a disability doctor to get her short term insurance to kick in from her company. I'm also looking into home health to take care of her so I can function during the day. She is in Pasadena bayshore hospital rm. 3109a . These results are from a doctor we don't know. Her real dr. Is in charge now that she has been transferred. I need to meet with him and see if he has the same opinion or is going to want to do his own tests.
> They want to put a picc line in her to keep from having to relocate her IV. It lasts 30 days instead of just a couple. It's somewhat invasive but will save her from having so many holes poked in her. I'm kind of beside myself and glad that there has been no cancer results as of yet , but the road is still long for her and she needs me to take care of these details for her. She works for a great company and A-Med will help me get the ball rolling. Its kind of ironic that she is now in need of what she does, Critical care Hospice nurse. Go figure. :headknock
> 
> Sent from my iPad


had a picc line before that ended up messing up i cant remember but think it gave me a clot and had to be pulled out and moved to other arm then coumidin too after that to finish my infusion therapy for infection,being a nurse im sure she would know if a problem with the picc line comes up quicker than i did, arm started to swell and medicine taste in my mouth. the picc goes drip right into the artery , i watched it on the screen when they ran it though my arm/shoulder into the artery.

also if she gets with a case managment person at hospital they may be able to help with filing for disability


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Glad you at least got some definite diagnosis going on now, Amigo. Sounds serious but treatable.Went thru something similar a while back with Momma..

Hang tough bud..and lemme know if I can help....


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Rooting for you JQ.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

her new DR. took her off the hard pain meds today. she started crying and I wanted to walk down the hall and find him to kick his foreign arse. Hes one of those liberal bastages that doesn't believe in pain meds so much....


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

this is not going wellâ€¦.at all! More prayersâ€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Is he one of those Hospitalists that treats Patients by looking at chart without visiting patient? Last time my wife was in hospital she had one of them and she had floor nurses, nursing directors, and others lined up against the wall reading them the riot act.

Hope you are able to get her what she needs very soon. Ask him if he wants some of that abscess to see whether pain meds are required.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> her new DR. took her off the hard pain meds today. she started crying and I wanted to walk down the hall and find him to kick his foreign arse. _Hes one of those liberal bastages that doesn't believe in pain meds_ so much....


He would probably squeal loudly if he hurt and couldn't have pain medicine. At least it appears they can fix her problem. Prayers continue


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> her new DR. took her off the hard pain meds today. she started crying and I wanted to walk down the hall and find him to kick his foreign arse. Hes one of those liberal bastages that doesn't believe in pain meds so much....


I had a number of doctors as clients. One thing I learned is that many of them who are not "emotionally attached" to the patient's condition are totally different when it's a member of their own family who is gravely ill. I watched it first hand with several whose wives had serious medical issues, and they handled the situation totally differently than they had with many of their patients that I knew.

You have the right to insist. Look him in the eye and tell him that if it was his wife, he would make sure she got pain meds. Some of them will understand and listen to you.

Hang in there. Things are starting to make some sense, and it will keep getting better.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> her new DR. took her off the hard pain meds today. she started crying and I wanted to walk down the hall and find him to kick his foreign arse. Hes one of those liberal bastages that doesn't believe in pain meds so much....


jq, sometimes they need to take you off some of the hard pain meds to see if your healing and so on. the meds will mask some things and make it worst. I know it hurts you as well as your lady, but sometimes they have to do it. I went through this with my wife and it hurt me bad to see her hurt and there was nothing I could do to make her pains go away, but in the end, shes alive and healing. good luck to you and your lady, more prayers sent up.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Can someone help me get a prescription of No*****atol please..


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Glad to see you still have your sense of humor! Chin up, my friend!


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> jq, sometimes they need to take you off some of the hard pain meds to see if your healing and so on. the meds will mask some things and make it worst. I know it hurts you as well as your lady, but sometimes they have to do it. I went through this with my wife and it hurt me bad to see her hurt and there was nothing I could do to make her pains go away, but in the end, shes alive and healing. good luck to you and your lady, more prayers sent up.


This is good information. As Tortuga states, if you are too medicated, it is impossible for you to tell the Docs where you hurt, thus making diagnosis and proper treatment all the more difficult. It's really easy to "take another pill or 2", been there, done that, but the healing process usually goes faster when you are more aware. Still sending prayers up for both of you. Hang in JQ, you both have many people asking the big man upstairs to see you through this.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

OK what the hail is C-diff. they have her in isolation now.. I need the 2 cool dr.s to fill me in....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Here ya go, Buddy....

*Clostridium difficile
*
http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/clostridium-difficile-colitis


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.webmd.com/digestive-disorders/clostridium-difficile-colitis


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well that's just fricken great ... they have been pumping her full of antibiotics and now she is in isolation because its very contagious. I hate hospitals...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey bud, good talkin to you yesterday evening. That sounds a whole lot better than cancer, but you may need to carry a roll of "paper" with you if it is as contagious as they say... Sounds like the jailhouse green baloney ain't got nothing on that stuff. Watch your 6!


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

At least they know what shes fighting.
Should get better from here on.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

got her home 11 days of hell. now I have 2 ear aches that I can feel because im not worried anymore.. I put my arm around her and slept the first real sleep ive had in 10 days just woke up with duel ear aches.. sux...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Sleepins good man so f the ear aches. She's home is all that counts.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

what do you think is causing the ear aches????


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Man I have nothing more.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

stressâ€¦â€¦â€¦.my guess


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> what do you think is causing the ear aches????


Lack of a hen pecking on them for 11 days... :rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> what do you think is causing the ear aches????


Take them seriously and go see your doc. You may need an antibiotic. Don't let it get worse. Glad you got your lady back home.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> what do you think is causing the ear aches????


I'm guessing sinus pressure. Get some 12 hour Afrin (or generic) to get some relief. 3 squirts in each nostril 2x daily.

See an MD for antibiotics or steroid pack if it continues.

If it is sinus pressure and you use Afrin, you will get almost instant relief, but don't use Afrin more than a few day.


----------

